
Are Video Games And Internet Porn Destroying Our Young Men? - iProject
http://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkain/2012/07/29/are-video-games-and-internet-porn-destroying-our-young-men/
======
slurgfest
As the article points out, this alarm doesn't have a scientific basis. The
question mark is standing in for data which would actually do anything to
substantiate this claim.

Everything "rewires your brain." People always find ways to kill time.
Liberalizing attitudes about sex and low birth rates, rooted in
industrialization, vastly pre-existed internet porn. Breivik is not
representative of young men. Zimbardo is not an authority, rather a clown who
hounds after publicity.

Now here's a question: why does this kind of claim keep popping up?

Here's my hypothesis: the demand is driven by social conservatism. Certain
political blocs want rhetorical support for certain pre-established
conclusions (to reframe debates, give them leverage in culture wars and the
legislature). Hacks like Zimbardo hook up with that demand for cash and
notoriety. The media eats up the output because of the hot-button alarmism.

